# Video of brown tree snake in surgery for eating a car part



## RoryBreaker (May 15, 2015)

http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...-remove-car-part/story-fnn8dlfs-1227354859079


----------



## princessparrot (May 16, 2015)

Ouch.
Hope she recovers well


----------

